# GLADIATORS OF ROME debuts on DVD February 17th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE HILARIOUS STORY OF AN UNLIKELY HERO
ARRIVES ON DVD



GLADIATORS
OF ROME



Animated Family Adventure Debuts on DVD February 17, 2015







HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – From writer/director Iginio Straffi (“Winx Club”) GLADIATORS OF ROME makes its DVD debut on
February 17, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. GLADIATORS OF ROME tells the hilarious story of an unlikely hero during the golden age of the Roman Empire. The delightful animated adventure follows Timo, a student at the Gladiators’ Academy in Rome, who has no desire to become a legendary gladiator like his stepfather. That is, until the mesmerizing Lucilla walks into his life. With the help of an unlikely band of sidekicks, Timo is determined to be the gladiator of her dreams and embarks on an action-packed journey to become the Colosseum’s first victor! 



Gladiators of Rome DVD

The GLADIATORS OF ROME DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD includes the feature film in standard definition.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but how do you make a Gladiator movie for kids. Gladiators have one job and I don't really see how you can spin that to be kid friendly?

Maybe this is all a trick to get me to buy the movie and find out.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> Maybe it's just me but how do you make a Gladiator movie for kids. Gladiators have one job and I don't really see how you can spin that to be kid friendly?
> 
> Maybe this is all a trick to get me to buy the movie and find out.


haha, good point. It's strange what they can turn a kids movie out of these days


----------

